# NSW vs Vic



## kiki21 (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi, been living in London for past 11 years with my Australian husband. He is originally from the West side (Perth) though doesn't wish to return.
We are at a stage of our lives where being right in the city and the hustle and bustle isn't necessarily a must and are considering places outside of the city CBD.
Any suggestions, my husband has been corporate IT though is very happy for a complete career change. Eventually we will buy property as we are selling up just about everything including our south west London 3 bedroom home (everything...except his classic motorcycles).
Where shall we consider?


----------



## Sam33 (Nov 19, 2017)

I prefer NSW better salary, weather,...


----------

